# distcc mit Damn Small Linux

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ist es möglich unter Damn Small Linux distcc laufen zu lassen um die Installation von Gentoo auf einem Netbook ein bisschen zu beschleunigen?

Läuft distcc schon unter Damn Small Linux oder muss/kann man das nachträglich installieren? Wenn nachträglich, funktioniert dass, dass man den aktuellen stand "speichert" und auf möglichst viele USB-Sticks, CDs verteilt?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber du solltest tatsächlich mal das große Orakel kennenlernen.

Gleich der erste Treffer würde dir etwas in der Richtung auswerfen:

http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Cluster_Live_CD#Distcc_Knoppix

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=66930

Viel Erfolg.

Edith:

Was du allerdings in jedem Fall beachten solltest ist dieses hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

Was du auch verwenden könntest wäre evtl icecream

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/icecream.xml

Soweit ich weiß (halbwissen evtl) umgehst du mit icecream die Beschränkung für alle Compile-Knechte die gleiche gcc-Version verwenden zu müssen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja, war blöd formuliert.

Ich hab danach gegoogelt, hab auch die von dir erstgenannte Seite gefunden. Dort sind aber die Downloadlinks tot und auch wenn man nach distcc knoppix download googelt kommt nicht viel. Auch auf Softtonic sind die Download-links tot.

Icecream hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. 

Woher weiß man welche gcc version man verwendet?

Soweit ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe, ist icecream die einfacherere Variante, weil man einfach nur die selbe Version von IceCream haben muss oder? Ansonsten macht das scheinbar dasselbe.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

weiß sicher keiner, wo man dieses distcc-Knoppix herbekommt.

Oder auf welchem Linux bereits icecream?

LG Roland

----------

## 69719

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=distcc+live+cd

----------

## musv

Man kann sich lmgtfy auch als verschlüsselten Link ausgeben lassen, dann ist das nicht so offensichtlich.

----------

## 69719

 *musv wrote:*   

> Man kann sich lmgtfy auch als verschlüsselten Link ausgeben lassen, dann ist das nicht so offensichtlich.

 

Jepp, kann man  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ok, das war mein Fehler. Ich hab nach "distccknoppix" gesucht.

Und da waren dann alle Downloadlinks tot.

Danke für den Link.

Ich hab die i386-uclibc-hardened-3.3.6 Version heruntergeladen.

Wie ist das mit Verisonen, die gleich sein müssen?

Ich habe vor in 1-2 Wochen das Netbook neu aufzusetzen. Passen dann da die Versionen zusammen?

LG Roland

----------

